# Tappecue AirProbe



## bmudd14474 (Apr 28, 2021)

Tappecue AirProbe



A while ago I was sent some Air Probes to try out. If you do not know what the airprobes are well let me introduce you to them. They are Bluetooth wireless thermometers. They can be used with just Tappecue’s app and your smart phone or they can be paired with the Tappecue Touch. Now I have the Tappecue Touch that I’ll get a review up on soon.



Initial impression was that it was small and compact but the probe was a bit bigger than I was expecting/wanting but it has to pack a lot into a small space so you have to give a little if you want a wireless thermometer. I also like that the casing that holds the thermometer has a magnetic back so its stores on the fridge and in any space nicely. They also have 4 different colors so you can know which is which.



For my testing I used it just with their app via Bluetooth. The probe itself is charged by the base while its not in use. It has 2 temperature sensors. 1 in the meat side and one in the transmitter side so you can see the temp of your cooking chamber.



For the accuracy I used a calibrated handheld unit for my control. The AirProbe was +/- 1 degree of the calibrated unite that I used so it was very accurate.



For my test I did a turkey in the oven. During the test I found that the oven was reading 30-50 degrees lower than what I had it set too and explained why my mother in law had issues baking at the temps we would tell her to use. So I adjusted the oven temp to get it to where I actually wanted it at so that I got the product I wanted.



Here is the pictures of the turkey and my dinner plate when I was done.























Overall I was really happy with the quality of the product, the accuracy of the produce, and the ease of use of the product. I like how this can be interfaced with the full unit or used independently. 1 thermometer has 2 sensors so not only can you monitor the food but get better control and understanding of your chamber temperatures.

Tappecue is one of the big players in the high end thermometer market and they continue to produce good products. If you want something great for your tool bag of as a gift to give check them out.



www.tappecue.com


----------



## Steve H (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh boy....another gadget I need/don't need! Thanks for reviewing this. I'm interested.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2021)

That would perfect for a rotisserie setup!
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm curious how these compare to the Meater Plus - which I've had fantastic results with. 



 SmokinAl
  - yes.. the Meater products are perfect for rotisserie set ups.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 28, 2021)

I also wonder about the Meater comparison. I have the original Meater and the bluetooth range is very limiting. I just ordered one of these and I will see how it compares. I like the fact that it is waterproof, so I  don't hat to worry about juices dripping on the probe during a rotisserie cook like I do with my Meater.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 28, 2021)

I have the Meater Plus which jumps the range to 165 feet ... It works when I walk across the street and hang out with my neighbors  - good enough for me !


----------



## xray (Apr 28, 2021)

That’s a neat little probe. If you go to the website, they have a 20% off promo going on. Giving you 2 probes for $119.

Not a bad deal, I would be interested but I have enough thermometers for the time being.


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 28, 2021)

Nice write up/review...thanks


----------



## sandyut (Apr 28, 2021)

great review.  this is the technology I think could be very useful.  Meater better step up or they will be outdone in short order.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 28, 2021)

Nice write up!  In checking out their web page they also have a pit/fan control unit as well.  It is VERY competitively priced!  Has anyone use this controller?  I'm on the hunt for a reasonably priced unit to control a future build.....


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 28, 2021)

Nice review, thanks.
This is something I could definitely use. Love the dual temperature sensor and dishwasher safe. That is so cool! Looking forward to the Tappaque Touch review. Again, thanks.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 28, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> That would perfect for a rotisserie setup!
> Al



That was my same thought as well.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 28, 2021)

They also work in pressure cookers. I haven't tried this but it's a cool feature it states it has.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 28, 2021)

looks pretty nice.  i like the wireless feature. are the probes larger diameter then the traditional ones or is the photo that makes it look so


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 28, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> looks pretty nice.  i like the wireless feature. are the probes larger diameter then the traditional ones or is the photo that makes it look so



they are a tad larger because of the electronics they have to put in it. This was one of the things that I wasn't thrilled about but it wasn't a deal killer.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 28, 2021)

This is interesting, thanks for the review! I have also been looking at the Meater probes, and these seem to be comparatively priced. I'll have to read up on both now. If they have a decent product life, they could replace the half-dozen or so wired probes I now use.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 28, 2021)

I’ve been intrigued by these and the Meater s for awhile. While expensive I’d likely spring for them if I was convinced they were durable. I’ve had so many wilted probes for my FireBoard fail it makes me Leary. Those only run around $15 to replace. Is there any data suggesting these wireless probes are more durvable than wired?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 28, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve been intrigued by these and the Meater s for awhile. While expensive I’d likely spring for them if I was convinced they were durable. I’ve had so many wilted probes for my FireBoard fail it makes me Leary. Those only run around $15 to replace. Is there any data suggesting these wireless probes are more durvable than wired?



This is my concern as well to be honest. I know they have a small battery in it and this is my question on how long they will last. I know I have had these for some time and they still function well.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 29, 2021)

What another new toy now how do you explain that to the better half????
I like the rotisserie idea but would it work on an open fire pit?

Warren


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 29, 2021)

My Meater has worked well in my Big Joe over some fairly high heat, so I don't really think that would be much of a problem My worry with my Meater probe is the battery inside the probe wearing out and also the fact that it's not water proof. The internal temps with my Meater are fairly accurate but the external air temp can vary, depending on where the probe is located. The Tappecue probe is not only supposed to be water proof but claims to not have an internal battery. I really don't see how this could work without a battery inside though. I mainly use my Meater for Joetisserie cooks, I have Inkbird remote thermometers for my non Joetissery cooks and sometime I have two different meats on the same spit rod, cooking to different internal temps. I was looking at getting the Meater plus to monitor a second meat, so this came up at a good time for me. Mine will be here Monday, so I will have to get it checked out.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 29, 2021)

Looks like it would fit right in with my 4 other units.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 30, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> This is my concern as well to be honest. I know they have a small battery in it and this is my question on how long they will last. I know I have had these for some time and they still function well.





retfr8flyr said:


> My Meater has worked well in my Big Joe over some fairly high heat, so I don't really think that would be much of a problem My worry with my Meater probe is the battery inside the probe wearing out and also the fact that it's not water proof. The internal temps with my Meater are fairly accurate but the external air temp can vary, depending on where the probe is located. The Tappecue probe is not only supposed to be water proof but claims to not have an internal battery. I really don't see how this could work without a battery inside though. I mainly use my Meater for Joetisserie cooks, I have Inkbird remote thermometers for my non Joetissery cooks and sometime I have two different meats on the same spit rod, cooking to different internal temps. I was looking at getting the Meater plus to monitor a second meat, so this came up at a good time for me. Mine will be here Monday, so I will have to get it checked out.


Battery is a concern I didn’t even think of. Do they offer any insight as to how long it lasts? I assume it’s not replaceable?  Moisture was my biggest concern. I do like to cook with pans of broth in the smoker creating a moist environment. My experience with wired probes is fairly frequent failure.  I do find they usually fail within a few cooks if they are going to fail. Moisture proof wired probes would be a million dollar invention for sure. Wireless too if the battery life isn’t an issue.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 30, 2021)

Just ordered one. We'll see how it goes. I have to say that the smartphone software on the Meater looked much easier, but the best price I could find for that was 1/3 more for 1 probe, even with discounts.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 1, 2021)

Ordered one, will see how it works!


----------



## JLeonard (May 3, 2021)

Looks cool. May have to check them out. And that plated pic got me wanting to do a summer Thanksgiving  dinner.
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Jun 15, 2021)

I was on the fence with this because I have all these thermometers already. But I went and got one for their ability to use it in the IP cooker and rotisserie. They are having a 10% off fathers day sale going on as well.  I just got one for now.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jun 15, 2021)

I also decided to give it a try and ordered one. I tried mine out on two different cooks, on my Timberline and my Big Joe and I am very disappointed with it. I have the original Meater and primarily ordered this one for the supposed extended Bluetooth range. Maybe mine is a defective unit but it has almost no Bluetooth range, even less than my Meater.  I have to stand with my phone right next to the grill to get a connection. I was also disappointed in the wifi. I can't figure out what it's for, you can't connect to the probe with it, at least I haven't figured out how. I am not happy with the way this probe was presented in their advertising and I wouldn't recommend anyone getting one.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 15, 2021)

retfr8flyr said:


> I also decided to give it a try and ordered one. I tried mine out on two different cooks, on my Timberline and my Big Joe and I am very disappointed with it. I have the original Meater and primarily ordered this one for the supposed extended Bluetooth range. Maybe mine is a defective unit but it has almost no Bluetooth range, even less than my Meater.  I have to stand with my phone right next to the grill to get a connection. I was also disappointed in the wifi. I can't figure out what it's for, you can't connect to the probe with it, at least I haven't figured out how. I am not happy with the way this probe was presented in their advertising and I wouldn't recommend anyone getting one.



That's not encouraging. Were you able to return it with no issues? Did you reach out to them for support?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jun 15, 2021)

For me, it's not worth the trouble to try and return it and no I haven't reached out to them. I just chalked it up to experience trying a new unproven product.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 1, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Just ordered one. We'll see how it goes. I have to say that the smartphone software on the Meater looked much easier, but the best price I could find for that was 1/3 more for 1 probe, even with discounts.





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ordered one, will see how it works!





Steve H said:


> I was on the fence with this because I have all these thermometers already. But I went and got one for their ability to use it in the IP cooker and rotisserie. They are having a 10% off fathers day sale going on as well.  I just got one for now.





retfr8flyr said:


> I also decided to give it a try and ordered one. I tried mine out on two different cooks, on my Timberline and my Big Joe and I am very disappointed with it. I have the original Meater and primarily ordered this one for the supposed extended Bluetooth range. Maybe mine is a defective unit but it has almost no Bluetooth range, even less than my Meater.  I have to stand with my phone right next to the grill to get a connection. I was also disappointed in the wifi. I can't figure out what it's for, you can't connect to the probe with it, at least I haven't figured out how. I am not happy with the way this probe was presented in their advertising and I wouldn't recommend anyone getting one.




Ret they are great folks over there and will take care of you if you contact them.


Has anyone else used them and what are your thoughts?


----------

